# Overstocking Mbuna and Nitrate levels



## lizrndiver (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a 90g tank with 19 juv mbuna, 3 yo-yo loaches, and a synd. ocellifer. Most fish are about 2" long. I keep reading that overstocking helps decrease aggression. My questions is how do you manage your nitrates with an over stocked tank? Right now with the juvies in I have to do weekly 40% water changes to keep nitrates below 40 ppm. I am feeding about 1/4 tsp of life spectrum cichlid pellets each day and 2 algae wafers at lights out. The food is gone in about 15 seconds and I'm hoping everyone gets some. I just can't imagine how I will be able to keep up with the Nitrates as these fish grow. Twice a week 40% seems like a lot. Am I really over feeding? Tank isn't even over stocked yet. Any ideas? The rest of my parameters are great. Tanks is 48 x 24 x 18 with 700 gph over water filtration and live plants.

:-? :?  :fish:


----------



## Tcian (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a 85 gal corner tank with a 30 gal sump and about 44 Mbuna and 5 Synos. I have 0 amonia and 0 nitrites, but as with your tank, I always have high nitrate levels. I also feed new life spectrum and the fish devour it in seconds. I was doing about thirty percent, twice a week water changes, (bucket brigade) but still had high nitrate levels. I finally broke down and bought a 50 ft python and what a difference it made in the ease of water changes. Now I do thirty percent water changes four times a week, and it takes less time in total than it used to take me to do one. My fish are two to three inches so they still have some growing to do and the python is to only way to go in my opinion. My nitrate levels are down to 20ppm after a water change, but I have not checked prior to the water change to see what it climbs up to.

A corner tank is not a good choice for Mbuna because it is higher than it is long. I solved this problem with 120 lbs of lava rock piled along the two sides into the corner and almost up to the top of the tank. This setup seems to work pretty good. There is some agression, but the sheer number of fish and rocks seems to keep it down. These fish also breed so rapidly that they make rabbits look like slackers. The Synos do a good job of fry control but the rocks have made it possible for a few to survive. The Synos have also managed to increase their number by one. This tank is survival of the fittest and I was hoping to have a 0 net increase in the number of fish, but it seems that I will in time have more than I want.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You should try to keep your nitrates a little lower than 40ppm since that is the borderline safe mark. I think you also should not have 40ppm every week if you are doing a 40% change and have that fish load.

First, do a larger weekly water change instead of more frequent ones. Nothing wrong with 75% or more as long as you match the water parameters closely.

Second, try to figure out where the nitrates are coming from. Do you vacuum the substrate thoroughly each week? Is something caught under a rock or other decor?

In my 125G I had 40-50 fish. I did 50% weekly changes. My nitrates before were 20ppm and after were 10ppm. No plants...and I probably was overfeeding a little because I did have algae growing. So something else is going on in your tank.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree with DJRansome, that with that bioload and tank size, I'm surprised that you need to do two changes per week to stay under 40. I have a 55 gallon with 19 juvenile mbuna from 1.5 - 2.5 inches and 1 weekly 50% change keeps my nitrates well under 20.

You should check your tap water for ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates. It could be that you're tap has a nitrogen source.


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

lol my NitrAte out of the tap is 40mg/l!!!

i have been using resins to keep my nitrAtes below 20mg/l for years!!

i'd test your tap water as mentioned above it may be the source of your high NitrAtes :thumb:


----------



## lizrndiver (Nov 26, 2008)

I did a 75% water change today and vacuumed well. I also rinsed my filter sponges. I will check my water tonight and see where I am. No nitrogen sources from the tap. I also trimmed my plants. Maybe there was just enough dead veggies hanging around. Thanks for the advice. I will keep trying.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Tcian said:


> Now I do thirty percent water changes four times a week


 



DJRansome said:


> I probably was overfeeding a little because I did have algae growing.


overfeeding causes algae growth?
and how is that stocking working out in your 75g? what kind of filtration are you running?

Robb


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If the algae has no nutrients, it cannot grow. My 75G is doing great, but it's only been a week or two, LOL.

I'm a little under-filtered compared to some. I have an XP3 and an Eheim Ecco for a 60 gallon tank on it.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> My 75G is doing great, but it's only been a week or two, LOL.
> 
> I'm a little under-filtered compared to some. I have an XP3 and an Eheim Ecco for a 60 gallon tank on it.


Thanks, im setting up my 75 tomorrow........im gonna do labs, dems, acei, and _maybe_ another species......along with one or two ABN's.......im gonna be running an xp2 and an xp3..............


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Have fun! I'm always exhausted after setting up a new tank.


----------

